# Grilled Goose



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

This was my first attempt at doing some goose on the Traeger and it was the best goose I’d ever had! Maybe those Traegers are worth the price tag!

Anyway, soaked the breasts in cold water and changed water in every 12 hours. I mixed up a marinade of Worcestershire sauce, garlic salt, and Montreal steak seasoning and let the goose marinate in that for 24 hours. 

Here are the results, cooked to an internal temperature of 145 degrees. I wish I would’ve listened earlier, goose medium rare/medium is fantastic!


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

It really is good stuff. For how long did you soak the breast in cold water total and what does it do for the meat?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Honestly, I am not sure what soaking in cold water really does. All I know is that each time I changed the water, there seemed to be less and less blood in the water. I soaked it from Saturday mid-morning until Monday night. Then, I put them in the marinade Monday night until last night.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I think most folks soak duck, especially bottom feeders, to make them taste a little less strong. Goose may not need that treatment for your palate but if it doesn't float your boat when it hasn't been treated that way, do whatever makes you happy, to paraphrase Bob Ross.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

The soaking is to help draw blood out, which usually helps reduce stronger gamey/metallic flavors in meats. 

Looks awesome!


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Good to know.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> The soaking is to help draw blood out, which usually helps reduce stronger gamey/metallic flavors in meats.
> 
> Looks awesome!


Does it work for lawn fertilizer smell/taste too? Seriously, I have had a few geese over the years that smelled like True Green Chemlawn.

I hear buttermilk works too.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> Does it work for lawn fertilizer smell/taste too? Seriously, I have had a few geese over the years that smelled like True Green Chemlawn.
> 
> I hear buttermilk works too.


Ha! I've not shot enough geese to get any of those!

But the best soaking liquids in my experience are cold water with a pinch of salt and some lemon juice, buttermilk, or orange juice


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've always soaked waterfowl and upland game in lightly salted water with a splash of vinegar. Coots and muskrats get 2 splashes. :smile:

Livers get soaked in lightly salted milk.
.


----------

